# Buscando una lampara de escritorio práctica.



## xavijs (Dic 22, 2009)

Buenos dias a todoos/as. 

Estoi buscando una lampara para el escritorio de estas que son flexibles y las puedes orientar como quieras. El caso es que las que encuentro tienen una base muy grande y no me interesa esto; lo que me interesa es que la base sea o bien tipo "gancho" para engancharla al borde de la mesa con el sistema que traiga; o bien para colgarla en la pared; ya que el escritorio da con la pared. Me gustaría no tener que ocupar más sitio del escritorio para una lampara 

El uso es para cuando tenga que estudiar poder tener la correcta iluminación; ya que con la luz del techo lo que consigo es hacerme aún más sombra 

He encontrado este modelo: Sunnex LS (para que os hagais una idea de lo que busco)

Pero aquí en España (Barcelona) no la encuentro y creo que será bastante cara.

Acepto sugerencias. Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 22, 2009)

te recomiento halógenas.

así cuando se te estropee le sacas el transformador y te haces una fuente c*j*n*d*

saludos


----------



## xavijs (Dic 22, 2009)

Pero las halogenas consumen muchisimo y se calientan mucho. Entonces en verano no voy a poder encender la luz ya que me asaré vivo . 

Me gusta la idea de que sea de bajo consumo y que desprenda poco calor.

Gracias!

PD: ¿Qué es una fuente c*j*n*d??


----------



## Limbo (Dic 22, 2009)

> PD: ¿Qué es una fuente c*j*n*d??


Se referia a una fuente de alimentacion y la ha definido como espectacular, por asi decirlo, solo que añadio un adjetivo poco etico que hace referencia a los hermanos del aparato reproductor masculino  (no sé si me explico)





> Me gusta la idea de que sea de bajo consumo y que desprenda poco calor.


Venden bombillas de LEDS pero no son baratas por lo que yo he visto. Mas valdria hacertelas tu mismo, si es que se puede (¿si no?).


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 22, 2009)

> Venden bombillas de LEDS pero no son baratas por lo que yo he visto. Mas valdria hacertelas tu mismo, si es que se puede (¿si no?).


 
y hace falta un buen radiador con una forma adaptada a tu led


----------



## xavijs (Dic 22, 2009)

Limbo dijo:


> Se referia a una fuente de alimentacion y la ha definido como espectacular, por asi decirlo, solo que añadio un adjetivo poco etico que hace referencia a los hermanos del aparato reproductor masculino  (no sé si me explico).



 

Seré b*rr* , yo pensando en las formulas de los condensadores para calcular la carga y tal; no se porqué me vino esto en mente .

Hacerme yo mismo una bombilla con Leds.. no see, he visto LEDs de alta luminosidad por 1€ o así (si no recuerdo mal); si le pones 5 LEDs ya te sale mas o menos como una bombilla hecha. Pero me gusta la idea sisi, esta curiosa. Lo que me faltaria por conseguir es el "tubo" flexible.


Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 22, 2009)

cojete una lampara normal y la modificas
usa una halógena que ya te viene el transfrmador en la base y solo tienes que rectificar

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Dic 22, 2009)

> Hacerme yo mismo una bombilla con Leds.. no see, he visto LEDs de alta luminosidad por 1€ o así


Yo me referia bombilla como tal. He llegado a ver bombillas de LEDS RGB por 60€, cosa que me parece una pasada (no sé a vosotros).


> Lo que me faltaria por conseguir es el "tubo" flexible.


¿Y no te serviria un portabombillas con sargento?


----------



## xavijs (Dic 22, 2009)

Sip, un sargento/pinza que me permita posicionarla donde quiera también me serviria.

FARO - LILY-B MICRO FLEX

Algo asi como esta. La he encontrado por 17€; se la ve modernita. Le pondría una bombilla de bajo consumo; el tipo de bombila es E14. Pone que admite hasta 25W; con 25W tengo luz de sobras; y más aún si es una bombilla de LEDs.


Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 22, 2009)

> ... no se deben utilizar las bombillas o lámparas halógenas para lámparas de mesa que se utilicen como iluminación para la lectura u otras actividades similares. Hay que evitarlas debido a que los rayos ultravioleta o luz ultravioleta que ellas emanan inciden negativamente sobre el cristalino aumentando las posibilidades de acelerar el proceso degenerativo que conduce a la presencia de cataratas.


Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lámpara_halógena
Al parecer la opción de Elosciloscopio no es adecuada.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 22, 2009)

bueno, yo busco el trafo DDD


----------

